# Chris Paul over Dwight Howard.



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

No gamethread for this game but who needs one if you saw this dunk! WOW! I have seriously never seen CP3 get up like that. He crossed over and dunked all over Dwight Howard. :worthy: :jawdrop:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

can't wait to see the highlight


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I missed the game... I wanna see CP doing that!

It was a slow start, like 21-3, something like that, no?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> No gamethread for this game but who needs one if you saw this dunk! WOW! I have seriously never seen CP3 get up like that. He crossed over and dunked all over Dwight Howard. :worthy: :jawdrop:


I had to rewind my TIVO a few times to make sure I was seeing right. LOL!!!! 

I'm p'd off though because it's still as if they come out of timeouts late in the game as if Scott told them "ok, you can start collapsing now".


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> I missed the game... I wanna see CP doing that!
> 
> *It was a slow start, like 21-3,* something like that, no?


Yes supermati you're right. And at that point I turned it off and started watching Ohio State/Oklahoma womens game.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

anyone got a flick for it yet?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I was on the phone with my girlfriend when Chris Paul slammed it and I was yelling 

"OHHHHHHHHHH! ****...I AM FREAKING OUT!!!...I AM...FREAKING OUT!!!"


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

JMES HOME said:


> anyone got a flick for it yet?


 Not yet.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I was on the phone with my girlfriend when Chris Paul slammed it and I was yelling
> 
> "OHHHHHHHHHH! ****...I AM FREAKING OUT!!!...I AM...FREAKING OUT!!!"


Hahahaha, :lol: LOL, you were really OUTTA CONTROL!
Imagine her toughts at the moment..:biggrin: 

I gotta see it...
NBA.com Highlights still only show the 1st half.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

He didn't dunk OVER Howard, he dunked in front of Howard. Dwight was chasing him from behind. It was still a sick dunk though. More unexpected than anything.

Dwight and Chris were joking with each other after, watching the replay big screen. That was pretty funny.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> He didn't dunk OVER Howard, he dunked in front of Howard. Dwight was chasing him from behind. It was still a sick dunk though. More unexpected than anything.
> 
> Dwight and Chris were joking with each other after, watching the replay big screen. That was pretty funny.


It was over Howard lets not get technical. It wasnt Vince Carter "over" Frederick Weiss "over" but it was over.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> It was over Howard lets not get technical. It wasnt Vince Carter "over" Frederick Weiss "over" but it was over.


Are you kidding? He crossed Dwight over on a pick and roll and Dwight tried to block him from behind.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> It was over Howard lets not get technical. It wasnt Vince Carter "over" Frederick Weiss "over" but it was over.


Agreed. And a little friendly Team USA teammate banter afterwards. LOL! Of course no Magic fan would ever want to think that Paul could ever dunk over D. Howard. That would be just ludicrous right? I love watching D. Howard.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I was on the phone with my girlfriend when Chris Paul slammed it and I was yelling
> 
> "OHHHHHHHHHH! ****...I AM FREAKING OUT!!!...I AM...FREAKING OUT!!!"


are you on crack :lol:


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

man that was nasty


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Highlights...

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p.../recap_366_nokorl.asx&video=blank&nbasite=nba


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That dunk and the Boki dunk were outstanding


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

HB said:


> That dunk and the Boki dunk were outstanding


I saw that Boki dunk!! I was like "OMG!! Was that Boki??!!" LOL! Ridiculous.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

post a youtube clip when it gets on youtube please, ill rep the first person who gets a youtube clip of it, on this thread


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm surprised no one put tonights dunk on You Tube yet but here's another one of Paul's dunks. He doesn't dunk too often..


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul's dunk was NBA's #2 Play of the Day. The Knicks winning basket was #1.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Right there it looks like Howard fouled him with his face,but I'm okay with that.

Really I don't care for a dunk as more than two points,but Chris should probably do it more just so he finishes a little better and draws more fouls.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Paul's dunk was NBA's #2 Play of the Day. The Knicks winning basket was #1.


geee CP3 sure can get up there :clap:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Right there it looks like Howard fouled him with his face,but I'm okay with that.
> 
> Really I don't care for a dunk as more than two points,but Chris should probably do it more just so he finishes a little better and draws more fouls.


As long as no one tries to hurt him. You know no one wants to get thrown down on by a little man. LOL! But I think he probably knows how far he can go with that.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

That dunk ended up being NBA's Dunk of the Night.


----------

